# Saharah is selling the Café-curtain wall!



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Hi I’m curious, does Saharah give everyone the same mysterious wallpaper/flooring? I’ve just got the Café-curtain wall!


----------



## C_bebopp (May 5, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Hi I’m curious, does Saharah give everyone the same mysterious wallpaper/flooring? I’ve just got the Café-curtain wall!


Yes!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

C_bebopp said:


> Yes!


Thanks for the info! I love learning new things!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 5, 2020)

When you buy the mystery items for 3,000 bells each, that is the same for everyone. When you give her exchange tickets, that gives a random item to each buyer.


----------



## Merumeruki (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come buy that wallpaper from Saharah! :0 If you would be okay with that >< unless it's from trading the ticket!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

AkiraDevida said:


> I would love to come buy that wallpaper from Saharah! :0 If you would be okay with that >< unless it's from trading the ticket!


Sure I’ll send you the dodo

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



elphieluvr said:


> When you buy the mystery items for 3,000 bells each, that is the same for everyone. When you give her exchange tickets, that gives a random item to each buyer.


Omg thanks so much! Really great to know!


----------



## Owlii (May 5, 2020)

Hi! Could I come by too please for that wall paper if you are accepting people to come over


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Owlii said:


> Hi! Could I come by too please for that wall paper if you are accepting people to come over


Sure I’ll send you the dodo!


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 5, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to fly by if possible and grab it as well.


----------



## stargurg (May 5, 2020)

i'd love to come as well if you're still inviting!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

heatherstyles said:


> Hi! I’d love to fly by if possible and grab it as well.


Course I’ll PM you the dodo

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



momo.mofo said:


> i'd love to come as well if you're still inviting!


Sure!


----------



## morthael (May 5, 2020)

i’d love to come by as well! i’ll leave a tip!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

morthael said:


> i’d love to come by as well! i’ll leave a tip!


Sure I’ll have 4 over at a time so I’ll PM you dodo in about 5 mins if that’s okay?


----------



## morthael (May 5, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Sure I’ll have 4 over at a time so I’ll PM you dodo in about 5 mins if that’s okay?


sounds good to me, thank you!


----------



## pipty (May 5, 2020)

May I go over to purchase it?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

pipty said:


> May I go over to purchase it?


Sure! There is quite a few people here atm I will DM you a code in about 5 minutes


----------



## Mariette (May 5, 2020)

Hi!~ I would love to come if you are still accepting visitors!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Mariette said:


> Hi!~ I would love to come if you are still accepting visitors!


Sure will PM you a code in 5!


----------



## Doggowobble (May 5, 2020)

hi! could i come and get it too?


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 5, 2020)

Hi! I would like to buy the wallpaper from Saharah. May I come if you're still accepting visitors?

EDIT: You'll meet me at the airport? I would like to leave you a tip for your trouble.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Hi! I would like to buy the wallpaper from Saharah. May I come if you're still accepting visitors?
> 
> EDIT: You'll meet me at the airport? I would like to leave you a tip for your trouble.


Will DM you a dodo


----------



## jo_electric (May 5, 2020)

Are you still accepting visitors? Would love the wallpaper.


----------



## Pennylane (May 5, 2020)

Would love to come if it's still open, looking for any specific items or materials?


----------



## n00b (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come if ur still accepting visitors!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> Are you still accepting visitors? Would love the wallpaper.


Sure will PM you the dodo! 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Pennylane said:


> Would love to come if it's still open, looking for any specific items or materials?


I’m looking for any cute furniture to catalogue!  will PM you a dodo!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



n00b said:


> I would love to come if ur still accepting visitors!


Will PM you a dodo!


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (May 5, 2020)

hi are you still open?


----------



## Lumbridge (May 5, 2020)

hello, are you still open? would love to swing by and get this wallpaper when it's convenient. 
do you have a wishlist/anything you'd prefer as a tip?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> hello, are you still open? would love to swing by and get this wallpaper when it's convenient.
> do you have a wishlist/anything you'd prefer as a tip?


I’m looking to catalogue anything really! So if you just bring some random bits and then I’ll benefit from it too but you won’t lose anything ! Will PM you my code!


----------



## Saturniidae (May 5, 2020)

hey may i come over too


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> hey may i come over too


Sure! Dodo code coming to your inbox now!


----------



## CherryBlossom20x (May 5, 2020)

Hey! If you’re still letting people come, I’d love to come also


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

CherryBlossom20x said:


> Hey! If you’re still letting people come, I’d love to come also


Of course!


----------



## CherryBlossom20x (May 5, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Of course!



thank you! will wait for your DM!


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (May 5, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit as well? I'll bring some hybrids


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> Hello! Can I visit as well? I'll bring some hybrids


Ah Thankyou! Will PM you the code


----------



## Leann (May 5, 2020)

Can I come please? ^-^


----------



## mocha. (May 5, 2020)

Hello! Not sure if you're still accepting people but I'd love to pop over if you are c: I can bring a couple of items for you!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Leann said:


> Can I come please? ^-^


Sure! Dodo code coming 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



mocha. said:


> Hello! Not sure if you're still accepting people but I'd love to pop over if you are c: I can bring a couple of items for you!


Ah Thankyou ! Will message you dodo code now


----------



## Restin (May 5, 2020)

Hi! If you’re still open May I visit pls?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Restin said:


> Hi! If you’re still open May I visit pls?


Dm’ed you!


----------



## B4100 (May 5, 2020)

Could I visit to buy the wallpaper?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

B4100 said:


> Could I visit to buy the wallpaper?


Currently away from my switch whilst I have a quick shower! I’ll PM you in about 15 minutes with a code?


----------



## B4100 (May 5, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Currently away from my switch whilst I have a quick shower! I’ll PM you in about 15 minutes with a code?



Thanks so much!


----------



## srednivashtar (May 5, 2020)

Hello! I would like to come too to buy this wallpaper if it is still possible please. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

srednivashtar said:


> Hello! I would like to come too to buy this wallpaper if it is still possible please. Thanks for doing this!


Will PM you a code


----------



## daisyy (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to pop by and buy one if still open  tysm!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

daisyy said:


> I’d love to pop by and buy one if still open  tysm!


Sure will PM you a code


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Reopened thread if anyone is interested in buying the cafe curtain wall from Saharah! Looking to catalog anything really just wanna expand my catalog. Then I gain and you don’t lose anything


----------



## Eir (May 5, 2020)

I would like to come visit. Thank you!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Eir said:


> I would like to come visit. Thank you!


Fab! Will send you my dodo now


----------



## TheJokerWolf (May 5, 2020)

I would like to visit too if possible c:


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

TheJokerWolf said:


> I would like to visit too if possible c:


Sure! Dodo code coming your way


----------



## windfall (May 5, 2020)

I’d like to visit too


----------



## mistakenolive (May 5, 2020)

Could I come over too?


----------



## sasuke (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come if you're still letting people!


----------



## ConiBear (May 5, 2020)

can i come over?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

@windfall @mistakenolive @sasuke @ConiBear will PM you a dodo


----------



## v a p o r w a v e (May 5, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Aliya (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Tatoenami (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come over as well! Thank you so much for opening your island


----------



## Minene (May 5, 2020)

i want to come by too if you're still accepting visitors!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Will try do 3 at a time! You will all get dodo codes


----------



## Hyllin (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to come by if you are still open


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Hyllin said:


> I’d love to come by if you are still open


Sure! Bit of a queue but trying to get through everyone as quick as possible!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Believe I’ve caught up! Anyone else ?


----------



## helenxsarah (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to come!  thank you


----------



## Hanami (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

helenxsarah said:


> I’d love to come!  thank you


Sure! Dodo code coming your way! 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Hanami said:


> I'd like to visit


Sure!


----------



## drchoo (May 5, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Gaby (May 5, 2020)

Could I come also?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

I’ve helped over 75 people get this wall today off their wishlists! Does anybody else want to pop over ?


----------



## Bellfont (May 5, 2020)

Omg me but I’m hosting


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Bellfont said:


> Omg me but I’m hosting


I have a spare , we could trade later ?


----------



## Bellfont (May 5, 2020)

Oh yes that’d be great what would you like


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come over if you're open!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> I'd like to come over if you're open!


Sure will PM you dodo


----------



## salem.bells (May 5, 2020)

I would love to drop by it possible ☺


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

salem.bells said:


> I would love to drop by it possible ☺


Will pm you dodo 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Bellfont said:


> Oh yes that’d be great what would you like


Just message when your free and we will arrange something


----------

